# Nets @ 76ers



## Guest21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Should take care of business tonight. We swept them last season; time to bring out the brooms again.


----------



## Guest21 (Apr 1, 2011)

26-12 lead early in the first quarter. Iggy's already got 12 on 5/6 shooting.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice to see a poster coming in and wanting to generate some game discussion. 

Solid win for the 76ers. You've now all but secured that 6th spot, which makes me as a Miami fan really want that 2nd seed. 76ers are going to make some noise in these playoffs. I feel confident that in playoff intensity we could take the Knicks in 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Guess I still fooled you to an extent - Guest21 was me since I was "banned" and needed access to the forums. 

Sorry.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh wow. That's part of the joke I didn't find out about. We were going to be good friends.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I watched this one. Philly spanked em.


----------

